# [gelöst] alsaconf

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich bin von kernel 2.6.25 auf 2.6.27 umgestiegen. Jetzt muß ich immer manuell alsaconf bemühen. Hatte das Probllem über die Jahre schon einige Male. Aber mir ist die Lösung entfallen.

MfG

Muß ich vielleicht die  /etc/asound.state löschen?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Mar 21, 2009 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## notHerbert

Ich denke nicht, alsasound solte automatisch functionnieren nach enem kernel Umstieg.

Du kannst alsaconf laufen falls es fehlt.

----------

## tgurr

Unter Gentoo werden die ALSA Einstellungen nach /var/lib/alsa/asound.state geschrieben sofern man in der /etc/conf.d/alsasound

```

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

```

aktiviert hat. Die /etc/asound.state welche mittels alsactl store geschrieben wird, wird beim Wiederherstellen der Mixereinstellungen nicht berücksichtigt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

/etc/conf.d/alsasound

```
RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

LOAD_ON_START="yes"

UNLOAD_ON_STOP="yes"
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Selbes Problem wieder beim Umstieg von 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 auf 2.6.28-gentoo-r3

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn du die "media-sound/alsa-driver" nutzt, dann wirst du diese vermutlich nach einem kernel Update neu mergen müssen.

Mit einer aktuellen portage Version sollte dies auch mit "emerge @module-rebuild" zu erledigen sein.

Ich persönlich nutze aber lieber die Kernel Internen Alsa Treiber, da entfällt dies natürlich.

MfG

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich benutze die kerneltreiber.

----------

## musv

Ehrlichgesagt könnte ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich jemals alsaconfig aufrufen musste. Als ich das einmal gemacht hatte, durfte ich hinterher wieder meine alte Config vom Backup holen, da damals alsaconfig nicht mit mehreren Soundkarten zurechtkam (geht das heute?) und die Konfiguration nur für eine Karte geschrieben hatte. 

Was geht denn genau nicht mehr? Werden die Module nicht geladen? Reihenfolge der Soundkarten vertauscht? Lautstärkeeinstellungen vergessen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Lag am kernel. Ich habe "Generic sound devices" entfernt.

----------

